# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  ατμοσίδερο στιρελλα

## τομ

καλησπέρα σας. έχω ε΄να σίδερο στιρέλλα το οποίο δεν βγάζει καθόλου ατμό απλά μόνο ζεσταίνετε η πλάκα... όταν πατάω τα δυο κουμπιά για να δουλέψει ανάβει το λαμπάκι το οποίο είναι για να ζεσταίνετε η πλάκα κ το λαμπάκι του ατμού... το λαμπάκι του λέβητα όπως λέει το χαρτί των οδηγιών ενώ πρώτα άναβε τώρα δεν ανάβει με αποτέλεσμα να μην κάνει καθόλου ατμό....  το άνοιξα το δοχείο κάτω όπου υπάρχει ο λέβητας και το δοχείο που μπαίνει το νερό.... βρήκα εκεί 2 αισθητήρες θερμοκρασίας  σαν αυτούς που έχουν οι τοστιέρες ( δεν θυμάμαι την ονομασία τους  :frown:  )  και ο ένας είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος δηλαδή έχει μηδενική αντίσταση ( που αυτό νομίζω είναι το σωστό)  και ο άλλος έχει άπειρη αντίσταση δηλαδή βάζω το πολύμετρο στα άκρα του κ δεν κάνει τίποτα.. αυτό γράφει πάνω 1ντο2φ-6073 φ165-14 0817αβ... ενώ το είχα σε λειτουργία του έκανα ένα βραχυκύκλωμα αλλά τίποτα... αυτό πιστεύω ότι φταίει αλλά αν όταν του έκανα το βραχυκύκλωμα δεν θα έπρεπε να ανάβει....?????  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## τομ

κανείσ δεν υπάρχει να μου πει μια λύση???  :frown:  δεν πειραζει.... τουλάχιστον μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια ανταλλακτικά??? εγώ μένω χολαργό να φανταστιτε...κανε εδώ τριγύρο υπάρχει??? έστω στο κέντρο...???

----------


## yanis

δε ζεσταινει το νερο?

----------


## agis68

Ελα πατησια...στην Αχαρνων υψος Σαρανταππορου (λιγο πριν απο Αγιο ελευεθεριο) εχει μαχαζι που βρίσκεις τα παντα σχετικα με οικοσκευες....με ΗΣΑΠ κατβαινεις Αγιο Ελευθεριο και αρχιζεις να περνεις την Αχαρνων προς το κεντρο απο τη δεξια πλευρα...μετα το φαναρι με τη Σαρανταπορου (και τυφλος το βλεπει) θα δεις ενα μαγαζι του Συνεταιρισμου ΠΕΖΩΝ Ηρακλειου να παρεις καλο κρασακι και διπλα ειναι το μαγαζι με τα ανταλλακτικα....θα βρεις οτι ζητας με εξυπηρετηση και καλο σερβισ......αυτα...δεν ξερω απο Στιρελες αλλιως θα σου ελεγα....αλλα επειδη ατμου εχω επισκευασει δυστυχως τιποτα δεν κραταει για πολυ.....ημιμετρα

----------


## τομ

ευχαριστώ πολύ... θα το επισκεφτώ αύριο κιόλας... ναι δεν ζεσταίνετε το νερό με αποτέλεσμα να μη βγάζει καθόλου ατμό.. επίσης δεν ανάβει καν το λαμπάκι του λέβητα ενώ πρώτα άναβε...

----------


## lakafitis

Την αντίσταση του μποιλερ την μέτρησες; Παίρνει ταση; Αυτα τα θερμοστατακια που έχει πάνω κλείνουν , δηλαδη διακοπτουν το κύκλωμα μολις  ξεπερασει την θερμοκρασία που γράφει επάνω το καθενα. Το δευτερο που λειτουργει ως ασφαλειας σε περιπτωση που δεν κλεισει το πρώτο γράφει μεγαλυτερη θερμοκρασια. . Λογικά αυτο που μετρησες και εχει απειρη αντισταση ειναι καμμένο.

----------


## τομ

οπότε για αρχή θα αλλάξω αυτό το καμμένο και μετά σας ενήμερώνω με το αποτέλεσμα... θα μετρήσω και την αντίσταση κ βλέπουμε... ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια... πιστεύω αωριο αν πάρω το ανταλλακτικό θα σας έχω νεότερα... καλό βράδυ....

----------


## agis68

Aν θες καποια επιπλεον οδηγια πως να πας παρε τηλ 6972826901
Καπου ειχα και καρτα του....μισο να τη βρω στα χυμα....μπααααααααααα....

φιλικα Αγις

----------


## agis68

Ευρηκα!!!!!! εχει και site....http://www.kominis.gr/index.php και δες εδω για επικοινωνια....                                                                                               ΚΟΜΙΝΗΣ Α.Ε.
Αχαρνών 353, Αθήνα 11145 
Τηλέφωνο: 210 2010301
Φαξ: 210 2010302
Email: kominis@kominis.gr

εχει και χαρτη.....http://www.kominis.gr/index.php?page=contact

----------


## τομ

τον άλλαξα παιδιά των αισθητήρα αλλα τζίφος η υπόθεση.... το έψαξα λίγο και βρηκα σε ενα μέρος σαν ασφάλεια κάτι... είναι στη φωτογραφία η πλακετίτσα κ το βράκα σε ενα σαιτ και λέει αισθητήρας νερόυ αλλα οι 2 ακροδέκτες του πηγαίνουν ο ένας στον ένα ποδαράκι του ενός αισθητήρα και το άλλο στο ε΄να ποδαράκι του άλλου αισθητήρα.... ειναι σαν μια γυαλινη ασφάλεια... έβαλα το πολύμετρο στα άκρα του κ δείχνει άπειρο... τωρα δεν ξέρω τη θα πρέπει να δείχνει.... aisthitiras.jpg

----------


## τομ

και επίσης μου ξανακάηκε ο αισθητήρας που άλλαξα...  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  έβγαλα και το λεντ που είναι το λαμπακι του μπόιλερ και είναι και αυτό καμένο... καμιά ιδέα???? ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει τι θα πρέπει να δείχνει ο αισθητηρας νερού( το πλακετάκι που σας είπα πιο πριν))) ????

----------


## agis68

KOMHNHS ΛΕΜΕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Πηγαινε να βρεις οτι ανταλλακτικο θελεις

----------


## τομ

το ζήτημα είναι να μην δώσω άσκοπα λεφτά για ανταλλακτικά στα οποία μπορεί να είναι καλά κ δεν χρειάζονται αντικατάσταση.. αν ήταν έτσι θα πήγαινα να αγοράσω καινούργιο ατμοσίδερο.....  :Tongue:  χωρίς παρεξήγηση....   το λέω εντελώς φιλικά.... το είδα το καταστημα του κομίνη έχει τα πάντα όλα....

----------


## τομ

αφού δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος άλλος θα πάω να αγοράσω το λαμπακι τον αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και το αλλο το πράσινο το πλακετάκι κ ότι γίνει έγινε....

----------


## studio52

Αν και ισως να εχεις λυση το προβλημα αν οχι τομ γραψε το μοντελο της stirellas και θα σου πω τι γινεται

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αν εχεις την νεα στιρελλα  εχει ασφαλιστικο αν μειναι απο νερο. Αν μπορεις ανεβασε καποιο σχεδιακι να δουμε τι μπορει να φταιει πιο ασφαλιστικο.τα καλωδια στην αντισταση πρεπει να ξεκινανε απο τον διακοπτη ον-οφ.τι αλλο παρεμβαλεται;

----------

